
I changed my app's pricing from recurring to once off and I'm relieved - marcperel
https://www.thoughttrain.cc/introducing-new-features-and-new-pricing/
======
marcperel
Pricing is hard.

I thought I'd bring this to Hacker News because I know that many users on this
platform build apps or market apps for a living.

My journey in the world of apps came after a career selling WordPress themes.
I was tentative to launch my app, but when I finally did, the response blew my
mind, the reason? The pricing. It was a pay what you want app!

So many users enjoyed the app, so I thought I'd release a new version, and
this time I'd add cloud syncing, better features, a new interface, and... a
recurring pricing model.

I was happy with this decision, so in May I launched the app to my 15,000
strong email database and to Product Hunt. It went relatively well, but as the
months went on the over-arching feedback was... users are growing tired of the
subscription model.

Dang!

I knew I had to make a switch, but changing your pricing is difficult, I was
already working on some cool new features. So I thought I'd just take the
dive, and update my pricing at the same time.

I settled on a once-off $19.

Well, a few days into it and I'm pretty happy with the result. I sucked it up
and mailed my users, many of them happy with the change, and some have even
converted.

The moral of the story is: it's never too soon to change pricing and go in a
new direction.

I my post another update here on the long-tail affect, but for now, pretty
keen to chat about pricing in general.

